# Emergency services?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess we all ignore this situation until the need arises but how does one summon fire/ambulance/police when needed in an emergency please?


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

112 is the EU wide emergency number.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

112 operators speak English but ambulance services are for* real* emergencies, your expected to use your local Bomberios (Firestation who also run local/regional ambulance services) for non critical.
Get a phone book from PT your Regional emergency and other services are in front, then you should build a local phone directory for police, ambulance, fire, health centre etc


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm near Figueiro Dos Vinhos but in the district of Pedrogao Grande but don't even know where my local health centre and/or hospital is....... so if anyone out there does know, I'd be grateful if they could let me know please?

I guess I tend to shut my mind to these things because I have a dislike of the medical profession etc but of course, that ain't the brightest of approaches huh!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Get to know your local Camara web site lots of useful information there
Município de Figueiró dos Vinhos

This is your local Health Centre, you should both register there as soon as possible, otherwise when you want or need treatment anywhere in Portugal you'll be charged a lot of money especially as you don't have an EHIC card 

Portal da Saúde - Centro de Saúde - Centro de Saúde Figueiró dos Vinhos


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Great...... thanks very much indeed!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry about smiley should have been

Re EHIC when you are registered you should be able to get a Portuguese EHIC card for medical treatment anywhere in EU, otherwise even for UK you'd require private medical insurance or paying the bill


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Again, thanks! :clap2:


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I wish you luck if you go to the health centre in Pedrógão Grande. The front desk staff are dreadful, miserable and as unhelpful as they possibly can be. Even speaking Portuguese with them does not seem to have any effect. We have registered at our village health centre and have had excellent care and treatment. You just have to find your way around the system.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tip...... I'll look for one in Figueiro Dos Vinhos which is closer anyway.


----------

